
China Is Building a Reputation System to Monitor Citizen Behavior - walterbell
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3050606/china-is-building-the-mother-of-all-reputation-systems-to-monitor-citizen-behavior
======
touristtam
Funny to see parallel with the latest news regarding the CGHQ and the past
involvement of the British government with the Chinese one in building the
"Great Firewall".

------
peddamat
An idea explored quite deeply in Stross's Accelerando.

